# VP9 Compact



## bnune (May 19, 2015)

Is there any reliable info about a compact VP9 in the future?? Really like the one I have but think a compact version would be a better CCW. If they do make one I may have to retire my PSP from daily carry.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Nope


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Nope


Lol VAMarine. OP, hang in there. I am sure one will come out soon enough. :smt1099


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

I asked an H&K rep at this years NRA convention that very question and was told they're working on one. The way VP9s have been selling I think they realize a compact version would sell well also. Perhaps by Januarys Shot Show we will know. They did it with the P30SK so I'm sure a VP9SK will follow.


----------

